# 9 weeks old



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

Pheebies 7 kittens @ 9 weeks old 




























:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

They are absolutly stunning, have you entered them in the cat show?


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful babies ERAre ya keeping?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely, very cute,


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Beautiful babies ERAre ya keeping?


am keeping the girl in the middle pic


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> They are absolutly stunning, have you entered them in the cat show?


thank you 
no middle girl maybe a show after xmas :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you everyone 
6 are still looking for homes


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

They are lovely, they all look like fabulous characters.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*awww their gorgous *


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ooooh! I wish I wish:drool:! Those little chocolate ears poking up on the bottom picture! They are all so adorable:001_wub:


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

thank you everyone


----------

